# table of risk...2 questions



## mhcpc (Mar 8, 2010)

If an established patient is coming in for follow up of a liver biopsy and my gastro doc is sending it to MUSC for a second opinion, where does this go on the table of risk?

Second question.  A patient comes in with follow up of diarrhea.  The diarrhea is improved from the initial visit, but is somewhat severe.  My gastro doc sends her to an allergy specialist for food allergy eval....where does this one go?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 8, 2010)

We've always "unofficially" considered a referral to any specialist "moderate" risk; our reasoning being that the provider feels that the patient's condition warrants additional expertise that he/she cannot provide.


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 8, 2010)

I always look at the presenting problem on the Table of Risk for a referral and apply the risk according to that.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 8, 2010)

*Undiagnosed new problem*

I'm with Dawson Ballard ... If the presenting problem can be considered an "undiagnosed new problem" then it is moderate risk.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jwestfall (Mar 15, 2010)

I would give this moderate risk as an undiagnosed new problem as well.


----------

